# FS: TiVo Premiere (R74632) w/TiVo Desktop Plus License Key



## Upstate NY

Hello All,

I find myself moving to an area where I can't get OTA reception and have no desire to pay for satellite service. Consequently I'm parting with my beloved TiVo; this will be the first time I've gone without TiVo in seven years.

The unit is a base model TiVo Premiere (R74632) that is approximately eight months old. This unit was a new-in-box warranty replacement for my original Premiere that died when the fan failed. It comes with retention pricing at $9.95/mo that TiVo assures me will transfer to a new owner. As an added bonus I have a second remote for it; TiVo told me I could keep the remote from the unit that was replaced under warranty. I'm also tossing in my TiVo Desktop Plus license key. The unit is stock in all respects, I never did any hacking or modifications outside of the 30 second skip cheat code.

Asking $150.00 plus the actual cost of shipping and insurance (if desired). Your choice of shipping carriers (USPS, UPS or Fedex).

Feel free to contact me here or shoot an e-mail to tivo at arpage.org


----------



## Upstate NY

Price dropped to $100. Same offer as before, $100 + actual cost of shipping and insurance (if desired by buyer).


----------

